# [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

M2 (aka jyertcl @aol.com ),

You would give much more credibility to your efforts if you gave more
details on your credentials (i.e. a web site to see your work or your
linkedin URL, etc.).

By posting to the evdl you only gave sjsu subscribed members an email
address (which I hope is real because a search on it comes up with
nothing/nada/zip). By this post I am making, those brave souls that are
off list (we have many, many readers/lurkers that are not subscribed but
view the posts via the archives) that fit your stated criteria, can
contact M2 at the above email address.


Sidebar
Interesting now that that there is a push to also include conversions in
the EV rebate/tax-credit program 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Rebates-Should-Also-Be-For-Converted-Electric-Cars-tp4657899.html
that producer M2 should want to offer a TV show on EV conversions.

If M2 is legit, and the TV program shows DIY'rs how-to convert their own
EV (EV conversions 101 as it were), more power to M2. If so, I pray the
M2 is open to suggestions, and the critiquing of the program so as to
improve it. If successful, M2's TV program could help the EV-cause.


{brucedp.150m.com}
...
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=legit



-


> [email protected] wrote:
> > Hello List,
> >
> > I'm executive producing a TV show based on EV conversions. If you have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Bruce,

My partner is Michael Harrison. Executive producer of the tv show Saw Dogs which airs on the Discovery Channel. I've been a member of this list on and off for over 6 years now. I'm not surprised you found zero results for this email address. That's no accident. I'm not asking for proprietary information or any personal information. There are always skeptics no matter what you do or how you do it. We are not ready to share information about the show publicly. I'm simply searching for potential interested parties who have good camera presence and EV conversion knowledge. No harm no foul. I do appreciate your reply and exposing my email address to the subscribers. I wasn't aware it would not show to the archive viewers. 

And yes, I am open to suggestion for the show Bruce. The premise at this point will be simply focused on a "how to" format. 

Enjoy, 

M2





-----Original Message-----
From: Bruce EVangel Parmenter <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, Sep 14, 2012 12:35 am
Subject: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show


M2 (aka jyertcl @aol.com ),

You would give much more credibility to your efforts if you gave more
details on your credentials (i.e. a web site to see your work or your
linkedin URL, etc.).

By posting to the evdl you only gave sjsu subscribed members an email
address (which I hope is real because a search on it comes up with
nothing/nada/zip). By this post I am making, those brave souls that are
off list (we have many, many readers/lurkers that are not subscribed but
view the posts via the archives) that fit your stated criteria, can
contact M2 at the above email address.


Sidebar
Interesting now that that there is a push to also include conversions in
the EV rebate/tax-credit program 
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Rebates-Should-Also-Be-For-Converted-Electric-Cars-tp4657899.html
that producer M2 should want to offer a TV show on EV conversions.

If M2 is legit, and the TV program shows DIY'rs how-to convert their own
EV (EV conversions 101 as it were), more power to M2. If so, I pray the
M2 is open to suggestions, and the critiquing of the program so as to
improve it. If successful, M2's TV program could help the EV-cause.


{brucedp.150m.com}
...
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=legit



-


> [email protected]xxx wrote:
> > Hello List,
> >
> > I'm executive producing a TV show based on EV conversions. If you have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >> Hello List,
> >>
> >> I'm executive producing a TV show based on EV conversions. If you have a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

M2,

I found 
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2360719/fullcredits/producers
which shows Harrison as the Associate Producer with Kiriakakis as the
Executive Producer.

http://www.pineconearchive.com/120106-5.htm
&
http://www.network54.com/Forum/118564/thread/1325906423/1326602225/A+few+words+from+the+Executive+Producer+and+Co-Creator+of+Saw+Dogs
&
http://www.squamishchief.com/article/20111104/squamish0501/311049929/-1/squamish/
mention Kiriakakis as Executive Producer (the last link has an image of him)

You can see this is all easily procured information off the net. What you
may not be familiar with is how many trolls have tried to have their way
with the evdl. Hence David's post rightly stating concerns that I am sure
others also have.

I am not familiar with your field/business, and perhaps the Executive
Producer position is randomly reassigned amongst the staff. But because we
do not know who you are, the doubt & fear of being fooled/trolled again is
there.


But for the EV-cause lets assume for the better that M2 is legit, and let
them keep their anonymity.

I hope others will also post their views on a TV program that shows the
public how to convert an ice to Electric.

I suggest M2 that you contact the professionals (EV converter businesses) as
well as the individuals who have done conversions as shown on the
EValbum.com.


I hope each show's detail is saved on a web page on that TV Show's site so
that DIY'rs can go back to reference to it. It could be as simple as a text
transcript so that people still want to view the reruns, but could go to the
documented pages for the nitty-gritty details they seek (what motor, what
gauge cable, what parts sources used, etc.)

There are several reasons a person of the public may want to do a
conversion. I suggest you state each conversion with the driver's stated
goals in mind. For some it is to go cheap, others it is eco-driven, and
others it is that they love the donor vehicle and want to continue driving
it now that the ice is shot/dead no matter whether it is a good conversion
candidate or not.

The owner should know what their EV driving needs are:
-How fast do they drive, 65mph?
-How far is their daily commute, 40 miles?
-Are they driving alone or what cargo/load will they be carrying, just the
driver?
-How fast do they need to recharge, 8 hours off a 240VAC dryer outlet in the
garage?
and
-How much money do they have to spend on the project, $15k, 20k?

and if the donor vehicle they are considering fits those needs for the next
5 to 10 years, so they can get them money out of the effort. There are
wonderful conversions that never recoup all the love, effort, and money
poured into them. So, another aspect is for the prospective converter to
first know their EV driving needs, and also look at what used EV conversions
are for sale on the EVtradinpost.com

At that point you could plan for shows that not only do a conversion, but
also shows on how to go through a used conversion before (is it worth
buying, etc.) and after the purchase (ensure it is road worthy).

There is much more I could discuss on this "EVs 101" TV show, but I do not
want my views to dominate, so I encourage others to post their views here as
well as to what they would want M2's EV conversion TV Show to cover (i.e. a
show that you could refer EV-interested others to watch).


{brucedp.150m.com}




-
Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
From: jyertcl @aol.com
Date: Fri, 14 Sep 2012 11:05 AM 

My partner is Michael Harrison. Executive producer of the tv show Saw Dogs
which airs on the Discovery Channel. I've been a member of this list on and
off for over 6 years now. I'm not surprised you found zero results for this
email address. That's no accident. I'm not asking for proprietary
information or any personal information. There are always skeptics no matter
what you do or how you do it. We are not ready to share information about
the show publicly. I'm simply searching for potential interested parties who
have good camera presence and EV conversion knowledge. No harm no foul. I do
appreciate your reply and exposing my email address to the subscribers. I
wasn't aware it would not show to the archive viewers. 

And yes, I am open to suggestion for the show Bruce. The premise at this
point will be simply focused on a "how to" format. 
M2 (aka jyertcl @aol.com )
-




--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/TV-show-EV-Conversions-tp4657947p4657968.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Sep 2012 at 11:14, David Chapman wrote:
> 
> > Your email address was exposed when you posted this to the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I second the topics about finding, checking out and maintaining a
conversion. That is how I got my conversion. I recommend it.

Other areas I would recommend covering:

- Basics of sizing the system and figuring out whether your needs can be
met by the EV you're considering. Many of the basics such as those covered
in Bob Bath's book "Build Your Own Electric Vehicle".

- Safety. Safety working with high voltage / high current electricity.
Things like personal safety so you don't get shocked, the dangers in using
wire that is under sized for the job, the need for fuses, etc. This will be
tricky because you don't want to spend 1/2 of each show on it, but you
always need to be mindful of it. Maybe a web episode that is referenced by
each episode? There aren't many things you can build that have all the
potential for damage or harm that an EV conversion has.

- Where you can use cheaper parts and where you need to stick to the
specs. Why the difference between DC and AC specs for some components like
relays and solid state components?

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of brucedp5
> Sent: Friday, September 14, 2012 3:47 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
> 
> M2,
> 
> I found
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2360719/fullcredits/producers
> which shows Harrison as the Associate Producer with Kiriakakis as the
> Executive Producer.
> 
> http://www.pineconearchive.com/120106-5.htm
> &
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/118564/thread/1325906423/1326602225
> /A+few+words+from+the+Executive+Producer+and+Co-
> Creator+of+Saw+Dogs
> &
> http://www.squamishchief.com/article/20111104/squamish0501/311049929/
> -1/squamish/
> mention Kiriakakis as Executive Producer (the last link has an image of
him)
> 
> You can see this is all easily procured information off the net. What you
may
> not be familiar with is how many trolls have tried to have their way with
the
> evdl. Hence David's post rightly stating concerns that I am sure others
also
> have.
> 
> I am not familiar with your field/business, and perhaps the Executive
> Producer position is randomly reassigned amongst the staff. But because we
> do not know who you are, the doubt & fear of being fooled/trolled again is
> there.
> 
> 
> But for the EV-cause lets assume for the better that M2 is legit, and let
them
> keep their anonymity.
> 
> I hope others will also post their views on a TV program that shows the
public
> how to convert an ice to Electric.
> 
> I suggest M2 that you contact the professionals (EV converter businesses)
as
> well as the individuals who have done conversions as shown on the
> EValbum.com.
> 
> 
> I hope each show's detail is saved on a web page on that TV Show's site so
> that DIY'rs can go back to reference to it. It could be as simple as a
text
> transcript so that people still want to view the reruns, but could go to
the
> documented pages for the nitty-gritty details they seek (what motor, what
> gauge cable, what parts sources used, etc.)
> 
> There are several reasons a person of the public may want to do a
> conversion. I suggest you state each conversion with the driver's stated
goals
> in mind. For some it is to go cheap, others it is eco-driven, and others
it is that
> they love the donor vehicle and want to continue driving it now that the
ice is
> shot/dead no matter whether it is a good conversion candidate or not.
> 
> The owner should know what their EV driving needs are:
> -How fast do they drive, 65mph?
> -How far is their daily commute, 40 miles?
> -Are they driving alone or what cargo/load will they be carrying, just the
> driver?
> -How fast do they need to recharge, 8 hours off a 240VAC dryer outlet in
the
> garage?
> and
> -How much money do they have to spend on the project, $15k, 20k?
> 
> and if the donor vehicle they are considering fits those needs for the
next
> 5 to 10 years, so they can get them money out of the effort. There are
> wonderful conversions that never recoup all the love, effort, and money
> poured into them. So, another aspect is for the prospective converter to
first
> know their EV driving needs, and also look at what used EV conversions are
> for sale on the EVtradinpost.com
> 
> At that point you could plan for shows that not only do a conversion, but
also
> shows on how to go through a used conversion before (is it worth buying,
> etc.) and after the purchase (ensure it is road worthy).
> 
> There is much more I could discuss on this "EVs 101" TV show, but I do not
> want my views to dominate, so I encourage others to post their views here
> as well as to what they would want M2's EV conversion TV Show to cover
(i.e.
> a show that you could refer EV-interested others to watch).
> 
> 
> {brucedp.150m.com}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
> From: jyertcl @aol.com
> Date: Fri, 14 Sep 2012 11:05 AM
> 
> My partner is Michael Harrison. Executive producer of the tv show Saw Dogs
> which airs on the Discovery Channel. I've been a member of this list on
and
> off for over 6 years now. I'm not surprised you found zero results for
this
> email address. That's no accident. I'm not asking for proprietary
information
> or any personal information. There are always skeptics no matter what you
> do or how you do it. We are not ready to share information about the show
> publicly. I'm simply searching for potential interested parties who have
good
> camera presence and EV conversion knowledge. No harm no foul. I do
> appreciate your reply and exposing my email address to the subscribers. I
> wasn't aware it would not show to the archive viewers.
> 
> And yes, I am open to suggestion for the show Bruce. The premise at this
> point will be simply focused on a "how to" format.
> M2 (aka jyertcl @aol.com )
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --
> View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-
> list.413529.n4.nabble.com/TV-show-EV-Conversions-
> tp4657947p4657968.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry, that should be Bob Brant as the author of the book.

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of Mike Nickerson
> Sent: Friday, September 14, 2012 7:22 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
> 
> I second the topics about finding, checking out and maintaining a
conversion.
> That is how I got my conversion. I recommend it.
> 
> Other areas I would recommend covering:
> 
> - Basics of sizing the system and figuring out whether your needs can be
> met by the EV you're considering. Many of the basics such as those
covered
> in Bob Bath's book "Build Your Own Electric Vehicle".
> 
> - Safety. Safety working with high voltage / high current electricity.
> Things like personal safety so you don't get shocked, the dangers in using
> wire that is under sized for the job, the need for fuses, etc. This will
be tricky
> because you don't want to spend 1/2 of each show on it, but you always
> need to be mindful of it. Maybe a web episode that is referenced by each
> episode? There aren't many things you can build that have all the
potential
> for damage or harm that an EV conversion has.
> 
> - Where you can use cheaper parts and where you need to stick to the
> specs. Why the difference between DC and AC specs for some components
> like relays and solid state components?
> 
> Mike
> 
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf Of brucedp5
> > Sent: Friday, September 14, 2012 3:47 PM
> > To: [email protected]
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
> >
> > M2,
> >
> > I found
> > http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2360719/fullcredits/producers
> > which shows Harrison as the Associate Producer with Kiriakakis as the
> > Executive Producer.
> >
> > http://www.pineconearchive.com/120106-5.htm
> > &
> >
> http://www.network54.com/Forum/118564/thread/1325906423/1326602225
> > /A+few+words+from+the+Executive+Producer+and+Co-
> > Creator+of+Saw+Dogs
> > &
> >
> http://www.squamishchief.com/article/20111104/squamish0501/311049929/
> > -1/squamish/
> > mention Kiriakakis as Executive Producer (the last link has an image
> > of
> him)
> >
> > You can see this is all easily procured information off the net. What
> > you
> may
> > not be familiar with is how many trolls have tried to have their way
> > with
> the
> > evdl. Hence David's post rightly stating concerns that I am sure
> > others
> also
> > have.
> >
> > I am not familiar with your field/business, and perhaps the Executive
> > Producer position is randomly reassigned amongst the staff. But
> > because we do not know who you are, the doubt & fear of being
> > fooled/trolled again is there.
> >
> >
> > But for the EV-cause lets assume for the better that M2 is legit, and
> > let
> them
> > keep their anonymity.
> >
> > I hope others will also post their views on a TV program that shows
> > the
> public
> > how to convert an ice to Electric.
> >
> > I suggest M2 that you contact the professionals (EV converter
> > businesses)
> as
> > well as the individuals who have done conversions as shown on the
> > EValbum.com.
> >
> >
> > I hope each show's detail is saved on a web page on that TV Show's
> > site so that DIY'rs can go back to reference to it. It could be as
> > simple as a
> text
> > transcript so that people still want to view the reruns, but could go
> > to
> the
> > documented pages for the nitty-gritty details they seek (what motor,
> > what gauge cable, what parts sources used, etc.)
> >
> > There are several reasons a person of the public may want to do a
> > conversion. I suggest you state each conversion with the driver's
> > stated
> goals
> > in mind. For some it is to go cheap, others it is eco-driven, and
> > others
> it is that
> > they love the donor vehicle and want to continue driving it now that
> > the
> ice is
> > shot/dead no matter whether it is a good conversion candidate or not.
> >
> > The owner should know what their EV driving needs are:
> > -How fast do they drive, 65mph?
> > -How far is their daily commute, 40 miles?
> > -Are they driving alone or what cargo/load will they be carrying, just
> > the driver?
> > -How fast do they need to recharge, 8 hours off a 240VAC dryer outlet
> > in
> the
> > garage?
> > and
> > -How much money do they have to spend on the project, $15k, 20k?
> >
> > and if the donor vehicle they are considering fits those needs for the
> next
> > 5 to 10 years, so they can get them money out of the effort. There are
> > wonderful conversions that never recoup all the love, effort, and
> > money poured into them. So, another aspect is for the prospective
> > converter to
> first
> > know their EV driving needs, and also look at what used EV conversions
> > are for sale on the EVtradinpost.com
> >
> > At that point you could plan for shows that not only do a conversion,
> > but
> also
> > shows on how to go through a used conversion before (is it worth
> > buying,
> > etc.) and after the purchase (ensure it is road worthy).
> >
> > There is much more I could discuss on this "EVs 101" TV show, but I do
> > not want my views to dominate, so I encourage others to post their
> > views here as well as to what they would want M2's EV conversion TV
> > Show to cover
> (i.e.
> > a show that you could refer EV-interested others to watch).
> >
> >
> > {brucedp.150m.com}
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > -
> > Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
> > From: jyertcl @aol.com
> > Date: Fri, 14 Sep 2012 11:05 AM
> >
> > My partner is Michael Harrison. Executive producer of the tv show Saw
> > Dogs which airs on the Discovery Channel. I've been a member of this
> > list on
> and
> > off for over 6 years now. I'm not surprised you found zero results for
> this
> > email address. That's no accident. I'm not asking for proprietary
> information
> > or any personal information. There are always skeptics no matter what
> > you do or how you do it. We are not ready to share information about
> > the show publicly. I'm simply searching for potential interested
> > parties who have
> good
> > camera presence and EV conversion knowledge. No harm no foul. I do
> > appreciate your reply and exposing my email address to the
> > subscribers. I wasn't aware it would not show to the archive viewers.
> >
> > And yes, I am open to suggestion for the show Bruce. The premise at
> > this point will be simply focused on a "how to" format.
> > M2 (aka jyertcl @aol.com )
> > -
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > --
> > View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-
> > list.413529.n4.nabble.com/TV-show-EV-Conversions-
> > tp4657947p4657968.html
> > Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> > Nabble.com.
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> > | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> > |
> > | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> > | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> > | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> > | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> > | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David, I use Yahoo mail and when I mouse over the name on an incoming email=
it pops up the actual email address, IE: The first thing I did when I read=
M2's post was mouse over the name to see if it was someone I was familiar =
with or, considering the first impression I got, if it was someone else tha=
t we would all sooner forget. So I don't know if the listproc is doing s=
omething different or what, but I saw the AOL address clearly and with no u=
ndue effort. Regards, Dach.




________________________________
From: EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Friday, September 14, 2012 4:32 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] M2's EV conversions TV show
=



> On 14 Sep 2012 at 11:14, David Chapman wrote:
> 
> > Your email address was exposed when you posted this to the list.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

I think throwing about the 'T' word is a bit OTT. M2's reply wasn't in any way 'troll-like'. S/he was just replying to Bruce's comments.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> David Chapman wrote:
> 
> > Your email address was exposed when you posted this to the list. Bruce only expressed most kindly and eloquently what I was already thinking. He gave you good advice, might want to take it to heart lest you be branded as a troll. Dach.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I encourage other members to continue to comment on M2's Conversion TV Show.
What views or facts do you run into when you are talking EVs to the public?
That might be of importance to M2 to know how to tailor the show's format.

As I said, I am not a TV show person and I would assume that whatever we
post, M2 will draw from to develop their show. You know, having an input,
any input, would be a refreshing change to all the decisions, rules and
regulations being made by non-plug-in driving people. So, I suggest members
take a moment to post a thought or two.

Perhaps something like the last time you talked to a seriously EV-interested
person (not the ones that only ask a couple of how-fast, how-far questions,
and then want to change the channel/say-goodbye). You know the ones that
want to look under the hood, and know how to build one. What questions did
they have? What misinformation were they given that you dispelled? ...

...
Since I am posting on this topic, I will also throw out some other thoughts
on this I have been having offline. Some shows I have seen use a format
style that gives more than the plain-Jane method of dry content (like the
sleep-inducing stuff one gets while sitting in a College course) : they
would add text at the top, or bottom, or side to display the drier
statements, while the juicy/ visually interesting stuff is going on.

My thought is less about over loading the viewer, but keep them from
changing the channel. M2 mentioned that their program is on the Discovery
Channel, so they are likely familiar with this technique. Let's face it,
their is a percentage of the viewing public (the ones that are not under the
influence of delirious herbs/chemicals) that are rabid channel changers. So,
using a method to keep the viewer watching/addicted to the show while also
placing the dry-content info at the same time as a sidebar, will have its
advantages. 

Like when I am at this coming Silicon Valley EAA Rally 
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td4657145|a4657625
or when just yakking with the public about plug-in vehicles (Evangelizing),
the public is oblivious to knowing that the entertainment they enjoy, they
retain in their brain as information they consider as fact. So, if M2's TV
shows' content conveys good plug-in information, all the other junk that is
fed to them by anti-EV media sources could be offset. Perhaps it could be
considered hip content, but my point is a little less about being hip, and
more about getting the aforementioned job/deed done.

... (Since I have not actually done my own conversion, corrections are
requested to the following ... )
I was thinking about an episode that went something like ...

Opening the show with images of a 1998 Lamborghini Diablo conversion
http://www.evalbum.com/819

A member of the Nedra 100 mph Club
http://www.nedra.com/100mph_club_8th.html
The Black Current
http://www.evtuners.com/2011/09/01/worlds-quickest-electric-car-black-current-iii/

and showing a low cost, easy conversion, family donor
http://www.evalbum.com/287
1981 Ford Escort Wagon

Cut to the Escort being de-ice'd with foreground talk of how they decided on
the donor because after it was converted it would fit their (stated) EV
needs, and the project cost was right ... 

As the nuts and bolts, knuckle scraping shots are being cut away from, the
scene focuses on images of the Black Current with talk of the owner of what
races they have won, what it took to make the conversion, and the cost ...
(commercial break) ...

After commercial, they are back to the Escort showing all the [email protected]#$% laid
out in the driveway to be taken away to the metal reclaimer to garner a few
bucks to offset the cost of the conversion project (images of the metal
chewing machinery). 

Then they switch views to the new components they will be installing, after
they mount the motor and build the battery racks. Cut to detail on where to
source the EV components and why the owner chose that size/type/brand for
the Escort project, (mention system voltage, pack type), and show installing
the motor with the adapter plate ... (dissolve view to ... )

The Lamborghini and chit-chat of how many coins it cost to have that beauty
made for the owner, who the converter is and the type of vehicle they
convert, images of their happy (affluent) clientele, ... (yada, yada, yada
... go to commercial) ...

Back at the Escort with motor mounted, power cables connected and dressed
(with images of the stripped cables having the lugs cripped and soldered -
state what size they are, the lugs used and the source), with the racks in
place (state how they were drawn up, how they were cut and welded together,
and what epoxy paint was used to coat them for a long-life), have talk of
where the controller, DC2DC, vacuum pump, and other components will be
located/mounted next ... 

Cut to the interior work to be done, the adding of the red 'kill-pack-power'
knob on the driver's left side, a switch mounted on the lower-center of the
dash to the DC2DC (so it can be on when the EV is off, normally off except
when the EV is on), showing-off the sound system they enhanced the donor
with (add verbiage about how now that the donor is going to be so quiet, the
sound quality/experience will be that much better. With cool tunes playing
low in the background, show where the Link 10 pack monitor
http://www.e2v.co.uk/assets/images/Link_10.jpg
will be mounted in the dash cluster and how it will be wired up
http://www.xantrex.com/documents/Discontinued-Products/Link10%28445-0195-01-01_rev-A%29.pdf

Transition to a commercial showing the owner's decision to use a J1772
adapter cable to plug-into the existing public EVSE near them (images of
that EVSE - fade out ...) ...

(Back) show the completed recharge cycle of the pack on the Link 10, and
then go for the conversion's maiden voyage ... with shots of the 5 speed
being shifted in traffic without the sound system going, and during the
highway speed test run (near silence is heard). 

With a successful first run, the conversion pulls into the driveway (with
all the ice-junk and tools out of the picture, a clean garage for the
now-happy significant-other) with the sound system playing low in the
background. The sound of the parking brake being set while stopped in the
owner's driveway ...

A zoom in on the open driver's door showing how the web enabled phone fits
into the dash cradle 
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Universal-Car-Dashboard-360-swivel-Phone-Holder/6149031/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392
so it can be charged. The phone is a multi-use device as it not only
receives calls via hands free blue-tooth, but has a sat nav system, and it
can bring up the Internet to access EV Charging Finder apps/sites (the
recargo.com & carstations.com pages are shown on the phone's screen) ... 

Total project cost (without the optional goodies) and the price with the
driver's chosen options. Cut to the happy family driving away smiling and
waving ... {finis}


{brucedp.150m.com}



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/TV-show-EV-Conversions-tp4657947p4657992.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

